

Data.js 0.2.0 released — It's data manipulation and persistence for Javascript - _mql
http://substance.io/#michael/data-js

======
_mql
Just in case the page isn't loading. The docs are written in Substance, a
novel but yet unstable web-based document-publishing platform.

Here's at least the link to the github project
(<http://github.com/michael/data>) and the annotated source
(<http://quasipartikel.at/data-js>).

\-- Michael

